# Blank Mind



## mattv30 (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi, I am new to this forum. I have been suffering from DP for the past three months. The main symptom I have is a blank mind and is very disturbing to me. It's like I can kinda remember certain memories from my past and some I don't. I remember the DP got worse for me when I felt like I kept looking inside my own head and couldn't turn it off. The feelings of being detached aren't nearly as bad as the actual blank mind. I can try to put together a thought and can't or it feels like I am testing myself to try to put together a thought. Somehow, a few weeks ago, I kind of just said the hell with this and moved on with my life, even with the blank mind and it was becoming clearer and I felt like it was becoming clearer without having to constantly check-in. I would like to know if anyone has ever recovered from this, thanks!


----------



## Walkingzombie (Jul 7, 2011)

mattv30 said:


> Hi, I am new to this forum. I have been suffering from DP for the past three months. The main symptom I have is a blank mind and is very disturbing to me. It's like I can kinda remember certain memories from my past and some I don't. I remember the DP got worse for me when I felt like I kept looking inside my own head and couldn't turn it off. The feelings of being detached aren't nearly as bad as the actual blank mind. I can try to put together a thought and can't or it feels like I am testing myself to try to put together a thought. Somehow, a few weeks ago, I kind of just said the hell with this and moved on with my life, even with the blank mind and it was becoming clearer and I felt like it was becoming clearer without having to constantly check-in. I would like to know if anyone has ever recovered from this, thanks!


I was wondering when the next person with this symptom would hit the forum. I have the blank mind and have been suffering from it for over 9 months. It's by far my most distressing symptom. It's make life near unmanageable. How can one possibly expect to function and live a full life with no thoughts? I spend most of my days in silence because I can't follow conversations. I was always one of the outgoing ones of the group, but ever since I've have DP I've basically become a mute. It's only been 9 months, but it hasn't gotten better. I can't say that I anticipate it getting better anytime soon either. Maybe things will turn for you? Best of luck.


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2012)

Old post but will chime in with same symptom. It is a bit bizarre in that it feels like someone just took a chunk of my brain out, the chunk that processes things, ruminates, has emotion and joy, gives life meaning, has foresight, gives a sh*t, has an interest in things, exhibits motivation, and the like. The odd thing is that although it seems like all of those things are gone, I still have any function at all. For instance, I have been to see many doctors (internist, psychiatrist, and an endocrinologist) - like there is part of me that cares, but the mind is blank. I can talk, but the mind is blank. I can suffer, but the mind is blank. Ultimately, most of my days for the last few months since onset have been spent in bed. To be honest, I am not sure if it is "purely DP."

Between seeing the primary care internist and referrals, I had about 30 blood tests and found out that I had hypothyroidism and that is how I got to see the endocrinologist. Now am on synthroid for about four days. The endocrinologist tagged the notion of "brain fog," which I agreed with, but it is still slightly different than blank mind. The pdoc picked up on blank mind and suggested the likely culprits of depression and PTSD, adding on the depersonalization catch phrase. I agreed with all three. The pdoc doc went on to suggest that depression also has a "dumping to blank" effect. I agreed but elaborated that I had never felt it like this, having been depressed and treated for it most of my life. He then went on to discuss how many of the SSRIs may stop working and essentially "smear out" the neurochemistry. Back on old stand-by of lithium now; pdoc wants to give lithium and synthroid a few weeks to work before he does anything else.

Just a few months ago I was eating great, exercising, getting ready to go back to grad school. Cancelled grad school for the Fall, have no idea (why? - because my mind is blank) if will be able or want to start up in Spring. I gained about 30 lbs in a month and, as alluded to previously, do not exercise as I hardly want to get out of bed - no reason (reason being one of those functions of the mind that is no longer there in any force). Now just basically surf You Tube, I have a DVD movie that I had played non stop for days on end before just turning off the TV.

So life has turned to some form of existence this way, I just don't get it.


----------



## lostsoul (Aug 25, 2006)

I have this f*cked up symptom as well, for years now. My doc had me checked positive on Lyme, no idea though if this could really be it or its caused by my trauma's.

If you want to discuss it with me send me a pm.


----------



## Sameer (Jun 17, 2014)

Exactly the same... through which i am fucking my brain.. actually i got this of by only one use of marijuana.... only one and half cigrattes... that fucked my brain and my life too... i had never problem of memory loss nopp never in my whole life but these feelings really destroy my paths of mind... totally lost my interests in the things that were my best of best.. for which i am living..
i have these feelings from last 8 months.. but i think ACCEPT is the option for us to control these fucking feelings... eat healthy,fresh , take water more than usual... exercising.. i think that will help a bit.. IF ANYONE OF YOU WANTS TO CONNECT WITH ME... THEN PLEASE GET ME ON FACEBOOK...
[email protected] 
thanks


----------



## Sameer (Jun 17, 2014)

Exactly the same... through which i am fucking my brain.. actually i got this of by only one use of marijuana.... only one and half cigrattes... that fucked my brain and my life too... i had never problem of memory loss nopp never in my whole life but these feelings really destroy my paths of mind... totally lost my interests in the things that were my best of best.. for which i am living..
i have these feelings from last 8 months.. but i think ACCEPT is the option for us to control these fucking feelings... eat healthy,fresh , take water more than usual... exercising.. i think that will help a bit.. IF ANYONE OF YOU WANTS TO CONNECT WITH ME... THEN PLEASE GET ME ON FACEBOOK...
[email protected] 
thanks


----------



## Aerose91 (Jun 11, 2013)

lostsoul said:


> I have this f*cked up symptom as well, for years now. My doc had me checked positive on Lyme, no idea though if this could really be it or its caused by my trauma's.
> 
> If you want to discuss it with me send me a pm.


Not saying you should dismiss other possibilities but Lyme can absolutely cause it, very well known to cause DP. I have it also.


----------

